# Surge for driver or rider?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I haven't dealt with surges much. One question I do have, though. If the driver is outside the surge, but s ping from inside the surge happens, does the driver get that surge? Does the rider pay that surge?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If the driver is going to get a surge it will show in the ping request before you accept the trip. With the flat rate surge I am not sure how it works. Since it has changed to flat rate surge I have not got a trip when the surge was active and the pax paid surge price. I have only been paid flat rate surges on my next trip and the pax on that trip paid regular price.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> If the driver is going to get a surge it will show in the ping request before you accept the trip. With the flat rate surge I am not sure how it works. Since it has changed to flat rate surge I have not got a trip when the surge was active and the pax paid surge price. I have only been paid flat rate surges on my next trip and the pax on that trip paid regular price.


You still get surge if the ride originated within the surge


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, if the ping comes from the surge area you get it. You also get it if you drive through a surge area, even if you keep driving for 30 mailes past. Your next ping will have the surge. Sucks when a pool on long trip comes up though.


----------

